# Khảo sát, tư vấn điều hòa Multi giấu trần Daikin cho biệt thự cao cấp tại khu Khang Điền Q9



## adkytl (15 Tháng hai 2020)

*Chuyên Tư vấn - Thiết kế - Thi công máy lạnh Multi giấu trần Daikin cho căn hộ cao cấp, biệt thự, penhouse, nhà phố:*

Trong xu thế hiện nay, các dòng *điều hòa Multi, SkyAir, điều hòa trung tâm* đang dần được nhiều chủ đầu tư, người dùng lựa chọn bởi các ưu điểm sau:

Tiết kiệm không gian đặt cục nóng phía bên ngoài trời
Có thể kết nối được nhiều dàn lạnh (tối đa 5 dàn lạnh) và nhiều loại dàn lạnh khác nhau: _Treo tường, Âm trần Cassette, Giấu trần nối ống gió_
Đạt hiêu suất và tiết kiệm năng lượng nhờ vào chỉ số COP cao
Dàn lạnh tại mỗi phòng có thể được điều chỉnh nhiệt độ và chế độ làm mát riêng biệt, không ảnh hưởng đến nhau
Môi chất lạnh R32 tiên tiến nhất hiện nay, đây là môi chất lạnh thân thiện với môi trường, không phá hủy tầng ozone
Vận hành êm ái, độ ồn chỉ từ 43 - 48dBA
Khi hoàn thiện đạt _tính thẩm mỹ rất cao, rất đẹp và sang trọng_ với nhiều mẫu miệng gió







Đối với *điều hòa giấu trần nối ống gió*, đòi hỏi thợ kỹ thuật phải có chuyên môn cao và nhiều kinh nghiệm trong khâu tư vấn & thi công. Vì phân máy được đặt khuất phía trên trần thạch cao nên khi đã lắp đặt xong thì rất khó để khắc phục, sữa chữa nếu thi công không đúng kỹ thuật, lắp đặt ẩu.

_*Dàn lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió nhận và cung cấp gió tươi thông qua hệ thống ống gió*_














Ống đồng sử dụng trong thi công thường là ống đồng cây loại thẳng, hoặc ống đồng cuộn loại dày có đường kính lớn, khi thi công thợ kỹ thuật phải hàn nối rất nhiều nên tình trạng hệ thống điều hòa bị rò rỉ ga bởi các thợ không chuyên nghiệp là chuyện thường xuyên xảy ra.

Bên cạnh đó, thi công ống gió máy lạnh giấu trần cũng rất quan trọng nếu thợ kỹ thuật lựa chọn loại ống gió không phù hợp hoặc thi công ẩu sẽ dẫn đến tình trạng bị chảy nước, đọng sương gây hư hỏng trần thạch cao.














*Công ty TNHH TM&DV Ánh Sao là đơn vị chuyên thi công, lắp đặt điều hòa Multi Daikin chuyên nghiệp tại thị trường miền Nam.*

Với kinh nghiệm hơn 10 năm hoạt động trong lĩnh vực điện lạnh, chuyên cung cấp các giải pháp lắp đặt hệ thống điều hòa không khí, điều hòa trung tâm, hệ thống máy lạnh Multi,…tại TPHCM và các tỉnh lân cận

_Đội ngũ kỹ sư, kỹ thuật viên giỏi, tận tâm, lành nghề_

Kĩ thuật viên của công ty đều được đào tạo qua các khóa huấn luyện chuyên nghiệp và có kinh nghiệm thi công thực tế ở nhiều công trình . Không ngừng học hỏi để theo kịp xu thế và công nghệ mới để có thể mang lại cho bạn một dịch vụ tốt nhất, chuyên nghiệp nhất .

Có thể tăng ca ngoài giờ để đảm bảo tiến độ bàn giao


_*Khảo sát, báo giá theo công trình thực tế*_
_*Thiết kế hệ thống tối ưu nhất, tiết kiệm chi phí và thuận tiện cho khách hàng*_
_*Đảm bảo chất lượng, tính thẩm mỹ với đội ngũ thi công, giám sát năng lực cao*_
_*Vận hành và chạy thử hệ thống hoạt động tốt mới bàn giao cho khách hàng và nhận tiền.*_
_*Chính sách bảo hành lâu dài, nhiều ưu đãi cho khách hàng.*_

*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ*
*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ ÁNH SAO*

VP: 702/59A, Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp
EMAIL: maylanhanhsao@gmail.com
Website: _maylanhanhsao.com_
DT: ☎ 0909 588 116 ☎ 0909 400 608 ☎ 028 22 155 026


----------

